# New photo



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

This is Elvira. She was born on 6/1 and I got her when she was 7 weeks old. She is now 3 mos. 
Still trying to get a good pic of Daphne.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

This is the 2 of them when I first got them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That look on Daphne. "Go away, don't disturb our nap!"


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> That look on Daphne. "Go away, don't disturb our nap!"


Never thought of that but you are right. She does have that look.


----------



## Wyattnosrekliw (3 mo ago)

What breed is the white one?she’s so pretty!


----------

